# Investing in a sprayer...if/when?



## Canadian Painter (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi all,
I am new to the forum, and I have done my best to make sure I'm not posting a question that has already been asked several times...I currently only own a small HVLP unit, which I use for relatively small exterior jobs (primarily fences/lattice). At this stage, the majority of my work is small interior/exerior jobs that do not require any other sprayer. 
At what point would investing in a quality (airless im assuming) sprayer make sense? 
They are obviously not practical for most residential repaints, but if I were to recieve a job for a new home (3000 sq ft), should I be looking to purchase one?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

If you have no use for one then save your money. If you get a new construction job and it is a one time deal then maybe consider buying a titan 440i a great cheap starter sprayer. 
Of course if you own one you will be amazed at where you find the excuse to use it. something that you used paint the old way before, you might just start spraying.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Canadian Painter said:


> Hi all,
> I am new to the forum, and I have done my best to make sure I'm not posting a question that has already been asked several times...I currently only own a small HVLP unit, which I use for relatively small exterior jobs (primarily fences/lattice). At this stage, the majority of my work is small interior/exerior jobs that do not require any other sprayer.
> At what point would investing in a quality (airless im assuming) sprayer make sense?
> They are obviously not practical for most residential repaints, but if I were to recieve a job for a new home (3000 sq ft), should I be looking to purchase one?
> Thanks in advance!


It depends where you want your business to go. If you just want to do a couple of new construction a year along with a few of your ext. I would just get this guy  if you do a lot of ext. get the 640i at least. It realy depends on how much you will be using it.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> It depends where you want your business to go. If you just want to do a couple of new construction a year along with a few of your ext. I would just get this guy if you do a lot of ext. get the 640i at least. It realy depends on how much you will be using it.


I agree i usually say something to the effect of getting the biggest most practicle pump that you can afford. I run a couple of 695's and they are a very versatile sprayer. In this case though i figured the 440i was the ticket.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Check out your local paint store and ask if they have any units that they have rented out that they want to sell. Cheap real cheap.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Canadian Painter said:


> Hi all,
> I am new to the forum, and I have done my best to make sure I'm not posting a question that has already been asked several times...I currently only own a small HVLP unit, which I use for relatively small exterior jobs (primarily fences/lattice). At this stage, the majority of my work is small interior/exerior jobs that do not require any other sprayer.
> At what point would investing in a quality (airless im assuming) sprayer make sense?
> They are obviously not practical for most residential repaints, but if I were to recieve a job for a new home (3000 sq ft), should I be looking to purchase one?
> Thanks in advance!


There is a big learning curve. You may want to talk to you local paint store about what contractors in the area do alot of spraying. Find out which one has the best reputation and call them and ask to work for them for a day or two for free when they are spraying to get a few pointers and to see how production painting works. It will be worth every minute of your time. 

A 440i with 100ft of hose will work fine. You can probably find a used one on Craigslist for 3-400 bucks. When looking at it check that it can hold pressure and if the gun and hoses look fairly new (I replace hoses and guns every 6-9 months). 

You will be surprised how much "quality" work you can do with a sprayer once you know what you are doing. You production times will rise and so will your profits.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> (I replace hoses and guns every 6-9 months).


You will save a little bit of money if you buy rebuild kits for those guns rather than buy a new gun.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> You will save a little bit of money if you buy rebuild kits for those guns rather than buy a new gun.


A little longer on guns ....but I hate rebuilding them. 










just got 2 of these on ebay for 46 bucks each ..... new with 4 tips


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Good buy:thumbsup:. I used to buy a lot of stuff off the bay but hadn't lately. I wish i would of seen that listing though.
I am find with rebuilding the guns, i was buying rebuild kits for contractor2 guns for 20 bucks a whack on the bay.


----------



## Canadian Painter (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks very much for the responses guys! 
That really helps a lot.
It might seem a bit silly, but for my purposes I won't need a sprayer that requires a separate compressor, right? It seem like the airless ones that are being recommended are electric?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> Check out your local paint store and ask if they have any units that they have rented out that they want to sell. Cheap real cheap.



ABSOLUTELY!!!

That is how I have gotten my pumps! A fresh clean up (you don't have to paint yours like mine  ) but new packings kit and you are golden! 

I use my lil spraytek ep2105 almost every day and that is spraying out repaint rental units of 1300-1400sqft. 

When we did the water clarifier tanks, we used a Graco Bulldog.. now THAT is a big sprayer and won't see you using that on a day to day, but a small (which make up 90% of the airless pumps) can be used to even "spot/touch-up" paint" You will develope a close relationship with them and their characteristics.. you won't go back :thumbsup:

DO ET!!!:thumbup:


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Most people make the mistake of thinking "If I do one $1000 job that $1000 sprayer just paid for itself"
Not true, you have to figure the cost out of the profits
Although you could save time on some jobs, that would be after using it quite a bit and getting your technique and prep systems down
As a mostly occupied res-re-paint guy, a few years ago I figured it would take a year or so of using it a few times a month to actually pay for itself
At the time, it was unlikely that I would use it that much, and I decided to rent one when needed


----------



## JCM (Jan 6, 2009)

Rent 1 first. When you go to buy 1, find a commercial store that can demonstrate how to use it find find a painting contractor that you can work with through the entire process, I doubt they will let you spray but I'm sure they will let you back role. just an idea


----------



## PinnacleResidential (Aug 10, 2008)

I wouldn't rent one first because if they charge you $25 that could have gone towards the sprayer that you'll eventually buy anyway. When I started my company I waited to get an airless until I got a job where I needed one. I started with a pretty cheap ($699) Graco Magnum model and while I wouldn't take it into a house to spray trim, I feel just fine using it on exteriors. It is funny how quick I wound up buying another high-quality model though. It's also funny how much you'll find yourself spraying once you spring for the sprayer. In 8 years of working for someone else I used a sprayer once. After I bought my own and realized how great they are for several applications, I probably use it a couple times a week.


----------

